# pee in your tank



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

someone told me that you can pee in your tank to help set up the new water.. has anyone done this.....does it work?
thanx 
bk


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

LOL never heard of that all i know is pee has bad stuff in it


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

thats what i thought


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

its probly becasue the high ammonia in your piss, but i wouldn't reccomend doing it. instead buy some goldfish or other feeders for cheap.

go ahead and try it, tell us how it works.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

it has other sh*t i think...its not juse pure ammonia


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i think a lot of nitrogen too but i'm not sure how that affects a fish


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

it would work, but why in the world would you want to do that :rock:


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

It would probably be easier and more sanitary to just go buy some pure ammonia from the local grocery store as the chemical composition of urine can change from day-to-day even from the same person.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah what if u have an std?? DOnt want your piranhas with hiv right?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i dont think you can get STD's from piss...


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

cover your thing before you go for the puss
bk


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

jefflopez94509 said:


> i dont think you can get STD's from piss...


 yeah...i was jokin around


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

HAHAHA i said that, and it was partially a joke, yet at the same time it should work! Hey if you dont have ammonia.. just pee right in there!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If you are looking for a pure ammonia source to cycle your tank, why not buy pure ammonia? It's cheap and commonly available. Why would you want to add unnecessary substances like salts, proteins, uric acid, creatine, etc. to start the tank off. Also, I would think that the properties of urine would depend greatly on a person's diet, use of drugs, reproductive cycle, and other factors.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

not to mention the smell.
bad idea just do it the old fashioned way TIME.
dixon


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

DonH said:


> If you are looking for a pure ammonia source to cycle your tank, why not buy pure ammonia? It's cheap and commonly available. Why would you want to add unnecessary substances like salts, proteins, uric acid, creatine, etc. to start the tank off. Also, I would think that the properties of urine would depend greatly on a person's diet, use of drugs, reproductive cycle, and other factors.


 This is a much more sensable way to cycle your tank...but if you do try it your way keep us posted...LOL


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

i don't think i will do it but someone said it might work.
no thanx

bk


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

unfortunately humans don't secret ammonia, our bodies process waste a little differently than fish. I believe it's called urea when it comes out


----------

